# Slip Lead



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

hello

picking our puppy up on monday, he'll be 8 weeks.

at what point is it ok to start using the slip lead? instead of a collar and clip on type lead?

Cheers


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Never 

I assume by slip lead you mean a check chain or a choke chain ( the old name)? 

There are much better halters and things to use these days than check chains whilst you work on training her to walk on a lead without yanking your arm off. I used a gentle leader / halti when Merc was still learning but we walk quite happily on a flat collar now. There are other options and a good trainer / puppy class will be able to help you find one that suits you.

I know some people still use them and swear by them and I'm sure if used carefully they are not a problem, but the potential for the dog to hurt itself is there and these days there are other options. I used one in the past but wouldn't again.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"Ditto"


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree. We use an Easy Walk Harness to teach Holley how to walk properly on a leash. We are now switching it up so that she is more on the regular collar and walking then the Easy Walk but this helped tremendously. I would never use a choke chain on a V.


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

I assumed that by slip lead you meant a gun dog lead, is that right? That is something completely different from choke chains etc. 

We were told to start using a slip lead straight aways and it works wonders. It is a lot kinder to the dog, since the pressure from the lead is divided around the whole neck, and not just on the windpipe (like it would be with a collar and clip lead). Ebba responds so well to it and she doesn't pull at all! She has never pulled a lot, but it was definitely more before we used the slip lead.

We chose not to use a harness because dogs have very strong upper bodies and shoulders, and might therefore "fight" the lead more than if it's just around the neck. Also, if they manage to get loose with the harness still on, they could get caught in a fence or tree etc. We have never tried it though so I can only say what I've heard.  I don't mean to critisice anyone, only share different views. I'm sure everyone have their own favourite, but I would NEVER use a chain!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

There is a difference between halters & harness. Halters do not (at least should not) encourage pulling. Easy Walk & Sporn are an example.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Kellygh is correct. The Easy Walk is not a standard harness. It is a training harness that clips in the front of the chest to correct the pulling. Once the dog stops pulling, it releases. A standard harness is useless in my opinion because it does not teach proper leash walking. The Easy Walk has definitely proved it's effectiveness. Holley used to be a bear to walk because she would just pull the entire time. We used the Easy Walk as well as obedience classes and now she is much improved. She still has her puppy moments but we now walk her on just her regular collar and just enforce the methods we learned at class.


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

yeah sorry i dont mean one of those chain chokers, i means a gun dog lead, called slip leads here in the UK.

i was told not to use a harness on V? and think i've read it in a few places too..... have heard good things about the easy walker style setups though....

i've already got a gundog lead sat here ready for him is why i ask


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

thats a slip lead aka gundog lead


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

If you got one, I think you should try it out and see if you like it! As I said, I'm not familiar with harnesses, but slip lead is a million times better than a collar+lead. Both for you and the dog! It gives you more control but in a way that's not harming the dog.
You're meant to place it right behind the dogs skull (where you feel the bones) and tighten it quite alot. This is above the windpipe so you wont choke the dog. The problem with vizslas though is that they've got such nice shiny, silky coat so the lead keeps slipping. We were told to just slip the lead on, in about the same position as the collar would be, and tighten it just enough so the dog can't slip out of it. This means the lead will be nearly completely lose unless the dog pulls, which will make the "tug" on the lead more effective (since they can only feel it when they're doing something wrong).
I hope that helps!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

thats ace, so which way do you put it on so it releases.... i'm guessing there's a right and wrong way yes? have the ring side at the bottom, and the lead side around and over the neck, through the loop and back to me?


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Not exaclty easy trying to explain on here. But yeah, ring on top of neck, loop going around anticlockwise around neck and back towards you.  Sorry, you really have to look it up, a bit tricky to explain!
And let me know how you get on!


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

That's the way we do it. (not my photo) Of course this requires that you walk your dog on your left hand side.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Ahh sorry Andy! 

Didn't realise slip-leads were something different!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Been using that on Copper since he was a pup. Still need to train them to heel. The lead itself is helpfull but not the solution. I would say it took Copper until he was 6 months with daily training before he understood heel.   The English Slip Lead (As we call it here in the states) when put on properly will loosen when the dog walks at heel and will tighten when he pulls.


----------



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes heel training is still very much necessary, but with Ebba it just seemed like see picked it up a lot faster on a slip lead. She's still not 100 percent perfect but nearly there!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

jammin said:


> That's the way we do it. (not my photo) Of course this requires that you walk your dog on your left hand side.


a picture speaks a thousand words and all that... 

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

If your dog walks on your left the lead looks like the letter "P" So the picture you posted would be slipped over dogs head as it is. Also if it is on the other way it will not loosen correctly. You will be able to tell when it is on.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We used a chocke chain on Sam but promptly took it off them moment we noticed bruising on his neck. He was pulling so hard. 
Now we walk with the Easy Walk harness. Still pulling but much easier to handle.


----------

